# Fake-ebay-Kleinazeigen ?



## ichimmeronline (3 August 2016)

Fake-ebay-Kleinazeigen ?http://www.computerbetrug.de/2016/01/fake-shops-das-sind-die-neuen-tricks-der-betrueger-9840

Hallo ebay!
weshalb sind meine Inserat auch hier 
http://www.reklametafel punkt net/s-familie-kind-baby/c17 
oder http://www.reklametafel.net
http://www.reklametafel punkt net 
zufinden?
Ich möchte nur auf ebay Inserieren, wie kann ich das abstellen, danke!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
_______________

RE 28.7.16:

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht und den wichtigen Hinweis.

Wir werden uns der Angelegenheit sofort annehmen.

Herzlichen Dank für Ihre Mithilfe!

Ich wünsche Ihnen einen schönen Tag.

Viele Grüße vom eBay Kleinanzeigen-Team,
*___________*

Bis reklametafel.net ist bis heute online!? 
Ein Login da, habe ich nicht versucht


----------



## Hippo (3 August 2016)

Da kannst Dich nur an die dortige Administration wenden und wenn die nicht reagieren einen Anwalt einschalten mit allen Risiken die das beinhaltet


----------



## ichbinshalt (9 September 2017)

ist das jetzt eine fake seite oder nicht? ich wollte mich da registrieren weil ich da ein paar interessante verkaufsanzeigen gefunden habe aber es funktioniert nicht


----------



## Hippo (9 September 2017)

Wir sind nicht der Support dieser Seite


----------

